# First Pirate Props of 2010



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey haunters,
Im new to the forum so this is my first post. This is the second year ive been doing my yard haunt and i do strictly pirate props. I just finished my first props of 2010 and i thought i would see what you guys think. Ill keep posting my progress and show my finished ship when im done building it.










http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq241/brysonrodriguez/IMG_20100906_142111.jpg

Im new at this so i know they arent anything special. Im not at your guys level yet LOL. Hopefully some day.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

any level that you achieve with your own 2 hands is a good level to us ...and by the way they look great


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep......Great start


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys ill keep you posted with my new props just about done with a couple but have some finishing touches to do.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow i think your past our levels! ha ha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rum + gunpowder + explosives = something out of Mythbusters

You're off to a good start How big a ship will you be building?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Look very good, I think you are doing just fine. Never worry about how good someone else is, just use them for inspiration and keep having fun building.
There are alot of very very talented people here.


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Rum + gunpowder + explosives = something out of Mythbusters
> 
> You're off to a good start How big a ship will you be building?


Hey roxy its going to be about 20' long and 6-8' tall.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys just finished another prop heres a video-


----------



## mrbluemoon (Jul 20, 2010)

VID_20100906_180847.mp4 video by brysonrodriguez - Photobucket


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice. I can't wait to see your haunt pics. Everything is looking good.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahoy Matey!!! Everything is looking good. Can't wait to see the ship


----------

